# Furuno FCV-585 to Garmin 527 NMEA0183



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

If someone wants to connect their Furuno FCV to a Garmin this may help:

I gave up on this a while back but decided to try again and I finally got it to work. What confused me about the FCV-585 is that the 4 NMEA 0183 wires are actually only 1 port with (TX-, TX+, RX-, RX+). I posted my troubles on the Furuno forum and I never got a clear explanation on how to connect it to a Garmin. One thing they did say was the Furuno uses an isolated ground loop for the TX-, RX- wires. Originally I had these 2 wires connected to the same common ground as the Garmin's power gnd/NMEA gnd black wire. This didn't work for me and I couldn't figure out why. The FCV-585 has a chasis gnd that's isolated from the power ground so this is what I did yesterday:

You can use either Port 1 or 2 from the Garmin:









FCV-585 chasis gnd:









For the Garmin NMEA 0183 setup, select Communications from the Menu and select which Port you plan to use and set it to NMEA standard.

Furuno - setup NMEA 0183 as seen below: 









Furuno - setup data box as seen below: *my transducer doesn't have Temp but this should be simple to add as well. Also, set the FCV to demo so it will output depth data









That's it! Now you should see position data from the Furuno and Depth data from the Garmin:


















The Furuno Mark function works within the Furuno only. You can store over 10 waypoints and manually enter them into the Garmin later. Unfortunately the Furuno's TLL sentence doesn't work for Garmin. Either way, the Mark function is still handy. One thing I want to test is if you can navigate back to a waypoint using the Furuno.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you, by any chance, work for George's Electronics?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

no sir.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

While I commend you for your trying to help with info.

I have a problem with this.



It appears to be a 16ga wire? Not a problem.

While there is a chassis GND...I've never seen the need to use it...It's mostly for metal boats.

BUT here is the problem..... The use of "AUTOMOTIVE" connectors on a Boat. Never mind the fact that it is also the wrong gauge connector [12-10ga] for the size wire.

AUTOMOTIVE connectors have a open end at each end of the barrel where the crimp is made....The problem is you take that and throw it into a marine environment and Waa-Laa.... You now have corrosion in your wiring and that is bad Ju Ju's.

This is why we use a Crimp / Shrink connector.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Xshark i agree. That's a temporary "test" connection since i didn't have the good connectors at the time. Not only will i replace the connector, the wire isn't marine grade either. At the time i was just glad to get the system to communicate. 
Thanks


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Not trying to steal this thread, but I just recently sold my Furuno 585 to a fellow PFF member. I have since installed a Garmin 1040xs and was going to use the existing Airmar B60 with my new unit. I ordered a Garmin 8 pin wire block connector, which has yet to be delivered. 

My fishing practices have changed and I am moving deeper so a 600w ducer is no longer practical. As such, I have ordered a Garmin B175M (1K) ducer.

I will soon have a brand new, never used Garmin 8 pin wire block connector and a used Airmar B60 thru hull 20 deg tilt ducer available, which be posted separately.

Interested parties to these items can send me a PM for additional info.

Tight lines to all...


----------

